# ViP612 Direct Connect to PC?



## Craysh (Jul 21, 2008)

I will be getting 2 ViP612 from Dish later this week. In one of the rooms the receiver will be within 5 feet of my PC. 
Is there an easy way to connect the PC to the DVR receiver without having to record the playback?
Is there a software package available to make the PC look like an external HDD to the receiver (as I understand that certain external HDD's are possible with this receiver)
If this is not possible, I might get an external HDD and attempt to copy the files that way. If that's the case, are the files encrypted on the HDD or even PC readable?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Craysh said:


> I will be getting 2 ViP612 from Dish later this week. In one of the rooms the receiver will be within 5 feet of my PC.
> Is there an easy way to connect the PC to the DVR receiver without having to record the playback?
> Is there a software package available to make the PC look like an external HDD to the receiver (as I understand that certain external HDD's are possible with this receiver)
> If this is not possible, I might get an external HDD and attempt to copy the files that way. If that's the case, are the files encrypted on the HDD or even PC readable?


:welcome_s to DBSTalk 

You cannot connect a ViP receiver to a PC. The Ethernet output on the ViP will only be recognized for an Internet Broadband connection, and is restricted to the functions within the ViP software.

If you have a TV Tuner card in your PC, you could connect your PC for the purpose of viewing ViP events on your PC display, utilizing either the 2nd HD output (component or HDMI) or TV2 output (composite, S-Video, or coax).
All ViP recordings are encrypted, and not accessible through any PC software, other than for viewing on a PC display through a TV Tuner card.

The only additional drive that is supported is an external USB drive (EHDD), currently up to 750g.


----------



## Craysh (Jul 21, 2008)

I already have a capture card. It's too bad, it's much easier to organize for timeshifting on my computer but I guess I'll have to accept itas it is.
I appreciate that you gave me the full explanation instead of just a canned "you need a capture card." You really read my concerns and questions and I really thank you for it


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Craysh said:


> I already have a capture card. It's too bad, it's much easier to organize for timeshifting on my computer but I guess I'll have to accept itas it is.
> I appreciate that you gave me the full explanation instead of just a canned "you need a capture card." You really read my concerns and questions and I really thank you for it


Along those lines, there is a feature eventually coming to DISH for ViP receivers.
Web Scheduling will enable the control of your ViP DVR from any Internet connected PC, much like a SlingBox. I recall there being a Web-page up about it, a few months back, so I'd guess it's still being worked on.
A search here on DBS would probably find you some more information.


----------

